# DEF Tank



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Hey all! So 2 days ago my DEF level said "OK", and yesterday it said 25%. I drove 450km and it stayed at 25%. I just added a 2 & 1/2 gallon DEF jug and DIC still says 25%..... Bad sensor in the tank?? Thoughts?

I thought the DEF percentage counted down from 35......

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Its been noted in a few previous threads that the DEF display on the DIC can take a few days, or a few hundred miles to reset. Especially if the weather is below freezing. I have never had this issue (knock on wood). I fill the tank and within a matter of seconds the DIC displays OK. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

It took mine 350 miles to go from 7% to ok. This was over a week in time, but it wasn't driven every day.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Mine has always reset within a minute or so. I also fill mine all the way up every time I get the warning.


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

Turbodsl Cruze said:


> Hey all! So 2 days ago my DEF level said "OK", and yesterday it said 25%. I drove 450km and it stayed at 25%. I just added a 2 & 1/2 gallon DEF jug and DIC still says 25%..... Bad sensor in the tank?? Thoughts?
> 
> I thought the DEF percentage counted down from 35......
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I put my first DEF fluid in 6 weeks and 2000 kilometers ago when the DIC said 25%. I guess I,ll have to take it to the dealer to get it checked out as it still says 25%. BTW like you I never saw 35%.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Canadian Cruzer said:


> I put my first DEF fluid in 6 weeks and 2000 kilometers ago when the DIC said 25%. I guess I,ll have to take it to the dealer to get it checked out as it still says 25%. BTW like you I never saw 35%.


I have an appointment for the dealer this week. I'll post an update with the diagnosis...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

So my car went to the dealer today for a new hood latch and I mentioned my issue with the DIC and the DEF fluid screen continuously displaying 25% even though 10 litres of DEF had been added and over 1,000 km driven. 

The dealer topped off the DEF and apparently the DIC now displays DIESEL EXHAUST FLUID OK. I'm told the sensor/float in the tank must have just been stuck and adding more fluid freed it up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

Turbodsl Cruze said:


> So my car went to the dealer today for a new hood latch and I mentioned my issue with the DIC and the DEF fluid screen continuously displaying 25% even though 10 litres of DEF had been added and over 1,000 km driven.
> 
> The dealer topped off the DEF and apparently the DIC now displays DIESEL EXHAUST FLUID OK. I'm told the sensor/float in the tank must have just been stuck and adding more fluid freed it up.
> 
> ...


I'll add some more DEF fluid and see if that works for me. I'll let you know.


----------

